

Ask HN: good places to find developers in Canada? - petervandijck

We're looking to hire developers in Canada (anywhere, they can work from home). What are some good places (job boards, mailing lists, etc.) to start looking at?
======
clscott
Another avenue is to find mailing list and google groups for either the
technology you're using or the business that you're in.

For example there is a jobs.perl.org for finding perl developers.

Also there seem to be tech job listing service associated with sites that
developers may frequent like stack overflow
(<http://careers.stackoverflow.com/>) and TechCrunch
(<http://www.crunchboard.com/jobs/>). I just saw a job advertised in my city
while visiting stack overflow.

Good luck, C

PS I'm a developer in Canada that works from home and I know of a number of
developers that also work form home (or are capable of doing so). If you let
me know what you're working maybe I can help.

------
bartonfink
If you're willing to accept someone from 'anywhere' in Canada, mind if I ask
what the obstacle would be to 'anywhere' globally?

~~~
petervandijck
Unfortunately, there are legal/tax/etc. reasons beyond my control in this case
:)

~~~
bartonfink
I suppose that makes sense. Never been involved with an international hire, so
I was just curious. Thanks!

------
rjdempsey
Face to face is by far the best. Attend conferences. Meetup.com is an
excellent resource. If you live in a major city, look up all the developer
meetups in your area and start attending.

------
jonny_eh
Same as in the US. Try craigslist, kijiji, linkedin, and facebook

You can also contact universities or colleges in order to hire their graduates
or co-op students.

------
sga
I'll bite, I'm in Canada tell me about what you're working on? Based on your
personal site and Funky Monkey it's tough to discern what you might be up to.

~~~
petervandijck
email sent.

------
mleger
<http://www.jobbank.gc.ca> monster.ca

------
turar
Workopolis.com is the big Canadian job site

